# Burstner will not charge batteries when on 240v



## craiggs (Aug 14, 2008)

are burstner 820i will not charge batties when hooked up i have checked the fuse and its ok some one said it the zig zag unit can it be repeared or do i have to buy the full lot


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*No charge on 240 volts*

Does everything else work on 240v? You will probably find two lots of fuses, one set for 240 and another for 12 volt. Have you checked both?


----------



## craiggs (Aug 14, 2008)

yes all the 12v works and all the 240v sockets works the batties get a charge when the engine is running but when the hook up is on there is no charge and the batties go flat


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Is it a Schaud electrical system? Elektroblock EBL etc?


----------



## craiggs (Aug 14, 2008)

its the one with the fuses at the front with 4 batties wires right hand side and then 6 blocks also at the back 240 in and 3 blocks i think there must be a charger in there


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*charging?*

Do you have a digital display in the van which lets you monitor things? About 15 cm by 15 cm?


----------



## craiggs (Aug 14, 2008)

yes we do it shows when the engine is running the batties are getting charged but when turnd off and pluged in to the 240v no charge and you can see the charge going out


----------

